# Israeli Sniper Likely Murdered a US-Palestinian Journalist (Zero Hedge) [Original title: AIPAC Lobbies Against Probe Of US-Palestinian Journalist Like



## Creamu (Jun 25, 2022)

...ly Murdered By Israeli Sniper]








'Twenty-four U.S. senators sent a letter to President Biden on Thursday urging an FBI and State Department investigation of the May 11 killing of Palestinian-American journalist Shireen Abu Akleh in the West Bank. They did so in defiance of the influential American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), which actively lobbied against the letter,

Abu Akleh, a star reporter for al Jazeera, was shot in the head on May 11 in the West Bank town of Jenin, as she and her crew reported on an Israeli raid on a refugee camp. The Al Jazeera crew and other witnesses said Israeli forces were responsible, but the Israeli government raced to blame "Palestinian terrorists firing indiscriminately," tweeting a video that purported to support the claim.

However, demonstrating a sharply heightened capacity for honest reporting about Israel when Israel's victim happens to be a journalist, several major U.S. media outlets have investigated the incident and concluded Abu Akleh was most likely killed by Israeli security forces.

[...]

According to Reporters Without Borders, Israel has killed at least 30 journalists since 2000, including two Palestinians shot by IDF snipers while reporting on protests near the Gaza-Israel border in 2018.

[...]

AIPAC, which on Thursday thanked the House appropriations committee for approving another $3.3 billion in "security assistance" to Israel, urged senators not to sign the letter. In its messaging to legislators, AIPAC said "the circumstances surrounding the death of Ms. Abu Akleh remain unclear despite the hasty conclusions of various media outlets."

[...]'

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ian-journalist-likely-murdered-israeli-sniper


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 25, 2022)

They always do stuff like this.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 25, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> They always do stuff like this.


What I don't understand is why are they considered 'our greatest ally'?


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What I don't understand is why are they considered 'our greatest ally'?


It's difficult to get into an honest analysis of it without dumb followers branding you a _Neo-Nazi _and then being censored and banned over it.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 25, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> It's difficult to get into an honest analysis of it without dumb followers branding you a _Neo-Nazi _and then being censored and banned over it.


“To determine the true rulers of any society, all you must do is ask yourself this question: Who is it that I am not permitted to criticize?” -Voltaire


----------



## MariArch (Jun 25, 2022)

We shouldn't be labeling anyone an ally or an enemy. If we're in the US we should be minding our own damn business. I could give two damns about this journalist in a foreign country across the ocean, or what the palestinians and israelis are up to. Stop sending aid to everyone, leave everyone alone. Let these bozos go at each others throat. Fuck globalist interventionist policy.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 25, 2022)

MariArch said:


> We shouldn't be labeling anyone an ally or an enemy. If we're in the US we should be minding our own damn business. I could give two damns about this journalist in a foreign country across the ocean, or what the palestinians and israelis are up to. Stop sending aid to everyone, leave everyone alone. Let these bozos go at each others throat. Fuck globalist interventionist policy.


But she was an US-Palestinian journalist, and you can't just snipe journalists like this, US or not.


----------



## MariArch (Jun 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> But she was an US-Palestinian journalist, and you can't just snipe journalists like this, US or not.


I don't care if she was from the US. She knew the risk when going onto a battlefield. This is like that moron that went to the Ukraine and is now going to be executed by the russians. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. But don't expect the US to get involved because of your reckless decision.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 25, 2022)

MariArch said:


> I don't care if she was from the US. She knew the risk when going onto a battlefield. This is like that moron that went to the Ukraine and is now going to be executed by the russians. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. But don't expect the US to get involved because of your reckless decision.


Being a journalist is not a stupid game, but a respectable and extremely important profession that is protected.



> AIPAC, which on Thursday thanked the House appropriations committee for approving another $3.3 billion in "security assistance" to Israel, urged senators not to sign the letter. In its messaging to legislators, AIPAC said "the circumstances surrounding the death of Ms. Abu Akleh remain unclear despite the hasty conclusions of various media outlets."


This however is ridiculos. How in your view, is a global state like the US supposed to mind its own buisness? What does that even mean when you have ethnicities of the whole world in one place?


----------



## MariArch (Jun 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Being a journalist is not a stupid game, but a respectable and extremely important profession that is protected.
> 
> 
> This however is ridiculos. How in your view, is a global state like the US supposed to mind its own buisness? What does that even mean when you have ethnicities of the whole world in one place?


By.. not being a global state? If I was in charge dual citizenship wouldn't be a thing in the US. You're either a US citizen or not. 

TLDR: fuck international politics


----------



## Creamu (Jun 25, 2022)

MariArch said:


> By.. not being a global state?


Okay, but that would be a fundamental revolutionary process. What kind of system do you have in mind?


MariArch said:


> If I was in charge dual citizenship wouldn't be a thing in the US. You're either a US citizen or not.


Yeah, but does that really matter that much, if you ethnically identify with a foreign people/nation then a local US is simply not plausible.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 26, 2022)

No answer


----------

